# Diverticulosis & partial colectomy.....



## Shala (Mar 31, 2008)

In July 2005 after a horrendous bout with knee-buckling abdominal pain and a misdiagnosis of appendicitis, I found out I have diverticulosis(diverticulitis when inflamed). I was hospitalized for one night on antibiotics and released. From that point on, I was very disciplined about avoiding foods that trigger an attack and I remained pain-free for nearly three years.

Now, I am having some health issues directly related to the disease and it appears I will have to have partial colectomy. Ugh!

I have always been an extremely healthy, active person. I rarely even get a common cold much less require major surgery. And I am very concerned about what all this entails.....

Since you guys are always so great and supportive and knowledgeable, I came straight to Dims. Has anyone out there ever dealth with this????


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2008)

Shala said:


> In July 2005 after a horrendous bout with knee-buckling abdominal pain and a misdiagnosis of appendicitis, I found out I have diverticulosis(diverticulitis when inflamed). I was hospitalized for one night on antibiotics and released. From that point on, I was very disciplined about avoiding foods that trigger an attack and I remained pain-free for nearly three years.
> 
> Now, I am having some health issues directly related to the disease and it appears I will have to have partial colectomy. Ugh!
> 
> ...



I've had to deal with the care of my mom when it came to this and thankfully she was able to get things reveresed and no longer has to wear an appliance.

Navigating through the medical maze can be fustrating. I can only give you the perspective of a caretaker -not s a patient;but, hope that it helps. 

*I can share one thing from my expierence as a cartetaker dealing with Ostomates: I rarely eat peanuts or popcorn. I make sure to drink plenty of water.* 

I'm not sure what stage you are at in terms of your medical history. I can understand the concerns that you may have. Also, it's important to speak with folks that really understand what you are going through - I hope some other dims can send you a PM and share their thoughts- but, absent of this I can provide this link and phone below.


*Find A Support Group in your Area*

Contact the United Osotomy Association 

1-800-826-0826

*Link*

http://www.uoaa.org/


----------



## Shala (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Tonynyc, for the quick reply. I am lucky in that the doctors believe the procedure will be done in one stop and I will not have an ostomy of any kind.

But being a girl who has never had even a remotely major procedure done and has spent a grand total of one night in a hospital, I am concerned about what to expect with this surgery and recovery.

I am happy to hear that your mother has recovered well.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2008)

Shala said:


> Thanks Tonynyc, for the quick reply. I am lucky in that the doctors believe the procedure will be done in one stop and I will not have an ostomy of any kind.
> 
> But being a girl who has never had even a remotely major procedure done and has spent a grand total of one night in a hospital, I am concerned about what to expect with this surgery and recovery.
> 
> I am happy to hear that your mother has recovered well.



Shala:

Thanks for the kind words on the recovery.

Sorry if I cannot offer more with what you might expect with surgery and recovery - hopefully the support group or some other dimmer can contact you on that. Good Luck and let us know what happens ok


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 31, 2008)

Shala, my mom had this as well when I was a child, and in fact I think it's one of the reasons I went into nursing. Caring for her just came naturally, even with her colostomy which she had for... hmmm... can't remember but it was a few months I think.

Anyhow, back to you. It's just really important to have lists of questions to ask your doctor about preparation and recovery. They may have you do a bowel cleanse (in fact I'm sure they will) where you have to drink nasty stuff and it'll make you spend the night on the shitter. Afterward they will probably not let you eat right away and advance your diet very slowly. Any time we muck about with the bowels, they can get stressed and shut down -- called an ileus. This is bad, you don't want that, so follow their advice. Let them know when you feel gas bubbles (or abdominal pain which can be gas bubbles too!), when you fart, stuff like that. It'll probably be important not to get constipated so they may give you meds for that. And you'll probably have a special diet to follow for awhile. Just ask lots of questions and if you forget one, write it down or call back and ask. NO question is a stupid question. 

As for the surgery, there will be some pre-op testing a few days before (or the day before) and then you'll come to the hospital and answer lots of questions. They'll start an IV in you and if you're nervous they may give you something to relax you if you ask, after you've signed your consents and talked to the anesthesiologist. Then they'll take you back to the OR, lay you down on the table, and either give you something in your IV or your mask and then... you'll wake up in a different place with nurses reminding you to breathe, asking you if you hurt, stuff like that. If you do hurt, tell them, so they can keep you comfortable. You'll heal a lot better and faster if you keep your pain under control. Also, once they let you get up and walk, do that as much as you can. This helps you breathe deeper so you don't get pneumonia, and will keep your bowels moving so you can go home sooner. 

Once you're stable, they'll send you home, probably with a prescription for pain pills. You'll have to have someone drive you home and (usually) stay with you for 24 hours. Be sure and have things ready for you -- a comfy recliner or lots of pillows, lots of liquids, soups and soft foods, movies to watch, remote control nearby. 

That's all I can think of just this second. I'll post more tomorrow if I think of more.


----------



## Shala (Jul 18, 2008)

**UPDATE**

I had the surgery on 05/26 and after a week in the hospital, I was out!!

I am now doing GREAT and back to normal!

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Risible (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad to hear your excellent news, Shala. Now, up and onward!


----------

